
$1M+ in Crypto 'hacked' from Ian Banila's Wallets - ultimatejman
https://www.reddit.com/r/CryptoCurrency/comments/8clo9b/ian_balina_hacked/
======
ultimatejman
Original tweet from him:
[https://mobile.twitter.com/DiaryofaMadeMan/status/9857909658...](https://mobile.twitter.com/DiaryofaMadeMan/status/985790965842698240)

------
ultimatejman
There is a discussion around if he was hacked, or is doing this to avoid
taxes.

Does anyone have any thoughts?

